# Elyria, OH - #19 YWM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14006150

$19, young white male, avail 6/24

No pic yet


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Cage # 19

Male Shepard Mix found on High Street in Elyria, Available for adoption on 6-24-09









Remember this is a Kill Shelter
If you are interested in one of these dogs, please contact the Dog Kennel at (440) 326-5995, or email [email protected].
http://www.loraincounty.us/getdoc/3449438e-1b58-46f4-b2c6-46baf3e38c68/Dogs-to-Adopt.aspx


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Also,
The adoption fee is $14 for the dog license and $15 for the adoption fee. 

The new owner will receive a $50 voucher for the spay or neuter. 

For dogs that are in high demand, there will be a lottery to choose the adoptor. The vast majority will be adopted without a lottery
Tuesday & Wednesday

10 AM to 6:00 PM



Thursday, Friday & Saturday

10 AM to 4:30 PM




Closed all legal holidays


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Glad to see his pic is up. Cute guy!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

